# NFL Sunday Ticket



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the Choice Ultimate package (just started in May) which was called the "Big Deal" in their promo which included numerous discounts. One if which is the free Sunday Ticket. I got an e-mail today stating that it's now called Max? And that it was "for no additional charge". 
My question is what is "free"? And for how long? Is it 1 season from exhibition to playoffs.? I love NFL football but not enough to pay for any of it (or at least till NFL comes to LA).


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Got the same e mail. Max includes the Red Zone channel, the ability to watch games on certain smart phones and tablets, and the ability to watch a game in 30 minutes.

After the season I will be calling and letting them know that I won't be renewing for next season.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

It's only for regular season games. No exhibition games are part of Sunday Ticket.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MartyS" said:


> It's only for regular season games. No exhibition games are part of Sunday Ticket.


Last couple of years, all exhibition games were either live or delayed on the NFL channel. So you get them regardless. (they will be blacked out on any rsn except your locals even if you have sports pack)


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

For $20 you can get the preseason package from NFL.com but it is streaming and not on your sat system.


----------



## KarenRichmond (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't have the ultimate last year I guess and I didn't add the "To Go" part either so ? on the viewing on laptop, does that mean every NFL Sunday Ticket Game or just the out or market ones? Also I saw something today while reading up on the differences and noticed it said On Demand Sunday Ticket? What is that?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"KarenRichmond" said:


> I didn't have the ultimate last year I guess and I didn't add the "To Go" part either so ? on the viewing on laptop, does that mean every NFL Sunday Ticket Game or just the out or market ones? Also I saw something today while reading up on the differences and noticed it said On Demand Sunday Ticket? What is that?


They changed the names & some of the features of NFLST this year.

Last season NFLST had the games, games in HD, RedZone, player tracker, Game Mix, Short Cuts. The NFLST To-Go add-on gave you the ability to watch the games in a mobile device (smartphone, PC, tablet, etc).

This year the regular NFLST ($199) has the games, games in HD, Game Mix, & player tracker. The NFLST Max ($299) has all of the above plus Red Zone Channel, ShortCuts, and Mobile

NFLST On-Demand is available if you are an NFLST subscriber & have an Internet-connected HD-DVR. It will be full games that you missed.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"lipcrkr" said:


> I have the Choice Ultimate package (just started in May) which was called the "Big Deal" in their promo which included numerous discounts. One if which is the free Sunday Ticket. I got an e-mail today stating that it's now called Max? And that it was "for no additional charge".
> My question is what is "free"? And for how long? Is it 1 season from exhibition to playoffs.? I love NFL football but not enough to pay for any of it (or at least till NFL comes to LA).


It depends on when you signed up. I believe the first NFLST offers this year was for the base NFLST, not Max....and for Choice Ultimate or higher. Then they dropped it to Choice Xtra or higher & included Max.

I would check your acct online & see which one you signed up for...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> They changed the names & some of the features of NFLST this year.
> 
> Last season NFLST had the games, games in HD, RedZone, player tracker, Game Mix, Short Cuts. The NFLST To-Go add-on gave you the ability to watch the games in a mobile device (smartphone, PC, tablet, etc).
> 
> ...


I thought it was PPV for like a Sunday of games or a specific game that anyone could order. I think I recall someone 2 years ago paying $44.95 for a Packers game that did not have ST.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"joshjr" said:


> I thought it was PPV for like a Sunday of games or a specific game that anyone could order. I think I recall someone 2 years ago paying $44.95 for a Packers game that did not have ST.


The only thing I've ever seen "on demand" from NFL ST are 2-3 minute highlights of each game, and the shortcuts available on demand. Ive never seen full games, ever.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I thought it was PPV for like a Sunday of games or a specific game that anyone could order. I think I recall someone 2 years ago paying $44.95 for a Packers game that did not have ST.


This is not, nor has ever been the case. 
There is no ala carte (SP?) for NFL games.:nono:


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

SteveHas said:


> This is not, nor has ever been the case.
> There is no ala carte (SP?) for NFL games.:nono:


Wrong there has always been NFL pay per day


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Yep theres been an option to buy a week for almost $50.

Me thinx steves been shoveling too much snow.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> Yep theres been an option to buy a week for almost $50.
> 
> Me thinx steves been shoveling too much snow.


+1 lol


----------



## frytzz (Sep 9, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Burger King would have a "coupon" on their soft drinks
good for 1 free Sunday..
Brian


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't see Directv getting exclusivity when the contract comes up. It seems like those days are over. NFL network with a game every Thursday now and PS3 having it..doesn't make sense for directv to keep it for 700 million dollars or whatever it was.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"GiantsFan383" said:


> I don't see Directv getting exclusivity when the contract comes up. It seems like those days are over. NFL network with a game every Thursday now and PS3 having it..doesn't make sense for directv to keep it for 700 million dollars or whatever it was.


NFL Network is just Thursday, not Sunday.

The PS3 is DIRECTV's NFL Sunday Ticket. They may allow it without a subscription to regular service, but it's still exclusive to them.

Other providers can bid on it when it comes up for renewal, but D* just bids more than others do.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> NFL Network is just Thursday, not Sunday.
> 
> The PS3 is DIRECTV's NFL Sunday Ticket. They may allow it without a subscription to regular service, but it's still exclusive to them.
> 
> Other providers can bid on it when it comes up for renewal, but D* just bids more than others do.


It's more then a bid cable was late to put there bid in a going cable only will cover less then what directv covers.

Also cable maybe hard pressed to have all games in HD.

The big comcast systems are a joke for MLB EI HD / NHL CI HD and a even bigger one for NBA LP and MLS DK


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> NFL Network is just Thursday, not Sunday.
> 
> *The PS3 is DIRECTV's NFL Sunday Ticket. They may allow it without a subscription to regular service, but it's still exclusive to them.*
> 
> Other providers can bid on it when it comes up for renewal, but D* just bids more than others do.


I was curious about that. In some ways its a win win situation for D*. They get additional money from someone paying for ST even though they dont have an account. More money, isnt that what its all about?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

GiantsFan383 said:


> NFL network with a game every Thursday now


Not every....just 13 of the 17 weeks.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've said that the last 2 I think. They could easily use ST as the ultimate bargaining chip to get NFL Network on every cable outlet and in the package they want it in. The "8 games" plan when they first started carrying live games didn't work but if they told providers you can offer the full ST now if you take NFL Network and put it in x package you can carry it. Most if not all would jump on board.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> Not every....just 13 of the 17 weeks.


Incorrect. Starting this season, there is a Thursday night every week on NFL Network except weeks 12 (NBC has it, its Thanksgiving night) and Weeks 16 and 17.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

vthokies1996 said:


> Incorrect. Starting this season, there is a Thursday night every week on NFL Network except weeks 12 (NBC has it, its Thanksgiving night) and Weeks 16 and 17.


Youre incorrect.

Week 1 is nbc so thats as i said 13 of 17 on NFLN.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

My mistake, I misread and thought you had said NFLN only had weeks 13-17.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

"dcowboy7" said:


> Youre incorrect.
> 
> Week 1 is nbc so thats as i said 13 of 17 on NFLN.


You're both incorrect. Week 1 doesn't have a Thursday game - it has a Wednesday game.

I couldn't resist.


----------



## jlwilliams44 (Aug 9, 2012)

With Directv Everywhere is a satellite dish required? I wanted to get sunday ticket max, I live in an apartment complex where satellite dish is not allowed.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"jlwilliams44" said:


> With Directv Everywhere is a satellite dish required? I wanted to get sunday ticket max, I live in an apartment complex where satellite dish is not allowed.


You can get a dish in your complex, as long as its installed in your exclusive use area that only you & your guests have access to (porch/patio/balcony).

Go to www.DIRECTV.com/FCC to see the OTARD rule.

If that's not an option you can get a standalone subscription to NFLST Mobile. Pricing & the website for ordering hasn't been released yet...

DIRECTV Everywhere is only for customers who subscribe to regular residential base packages


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

AlanSaysYo said:


> You're both incorrect. Week 1 doesn't have a Thursday game - it has a Wednesday game.
> 
> I couldn't resist.


And actually it's Sunday Night Football, on a Wednesday night :lol:


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> And actually it's Sunday Night Football, on a Wednesday night :lol:


I can understand why NBC does it for the prime-time Olympics show...but I think that's going a little too far with the tape-delaying! :eek2:


----------

